# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  لماذا قبر العباس( عليه السلام) صغير

## MOONY

لماذا قبر العباس( عليه السلام) صغير ... وهم يقولون أنه إذا ركب الخيل رجلاه تخطان الأرض 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
لغز كشفته الزهرآء عليها السلام
قصد العلامة المقدس السيد مهدي بحر العلوم الكبير -صاحب الكرامات المشهورة و الذي عُرف عنه أنه كان كثيرا ما يلتقي بالإمام المهدي عليه السلام- زيارة سيد الشهداء الامام الحسين عليه السلام وبعدها قصد حرم أبي الفضل العباس لزيارته عليه السلام ، فاستقبله سادن الحرم آنذاك وبالغ في احترامه و إكرامه حيث فتح له باب السرداب الذي يقع تحت الضريح المطهر ليريه القبر الحقيقي للمولى العباس عليه السلام .
نزل المقدس بحر العلوم في السرداب و تبعه بعض من حاشيته وتلاميذه وهم باكون منتحبون ، الى ان وصلوا الى حيث القبر الشريف ، فشاهدوا أن البنية التي على قبر أبي الفضل صغيرة لا تتلآئم و جسم العباس عليه السلام 
فتعجب هو والذين دخلوا معه ، فسأله أحدهم وهو من المقربين إليه قائلاً: كان أبو الفضل العباس عليه السلام طويل القامة ضخم البدن بحسب الأخبار، وكان يركب الخيل المطهمة ورجلاه تخطان الأرض، و هذا القبر لا يلآئم الحجم الموصوف لابي الفضل العباس فلأي علة قبره هكذا صغير ؟ .
تحير المقدس السيد مهدي بحر العلوم في الاجابة وقال : لا أدري علََّّ فيه لغز لا نعرفه !
وفي الليلة التالية و بينما كان السيد مهدي بحر العلوم نآئما ، رأى فيما يرى النائم جدته فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام قد جاءت لزيارته ، فأكرمها و أجلسها في مجلسه ثم جلس بجوارها كما يجلس الخادم عند سيده فسألها : أماه يافاطمة سؤال حيرني ؟! 
فأجابته: بني و ماذاك السؤال الذي شغل بالك ؟ 
فقال : أماه عمي ابو الفضل العباس كان معروفا بطوله حتى قيل انه اذا أمتطى جواده خطت قدماه بالارض لكني عندما زرته وجدت حجم قبره صغيرا لا يحاكي طوله ؟
فتأوهت فاطمة الزهرآء و سالت عبرتها و أجابت : ولدي يا مهدي إن جسم عمك العباس تلقى الطعنات تلو الطعنات و الضربات تلو الضربات حتى أصبح قطعا مهشمة ، فلما جآء و لدي السجاد عليه السلام و بنو أسد لدفنه تعذر عليهم تمديده و لذا دفنوه مكوما ً مكوراً ، وهذا هو قبره.
السلام على ابي الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
السلام على الزهراء الصديقة المظلومة عليها السلام 
السلام على عزيزة الزهراء ام العباس ام البنين عليها السلام 
السلام على اهل البيت والائمة وابناء الائمة وبناتهم عليهم السلام جميعا لعن الله ظالميهم من الاولين والاخرين

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل ع محمد وال محمد .. 

و عجل فرجهم و العن اعدائهم .. 

يا الله 

اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم و الاخره شفاعتهم .. 

السلام ع قطيع اليدين .. 

سلام الله ع جفوفوك يا ابو فاضل .. 

يعطيج العافيه اختي .. 

في ميزان حسناتج .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين..*
*السلام على قمر بني هاشم ابو الفضل العباس  حامل لواء الحسين عليه السلام..*
*اللهم العن قاتلي ابو الفضل واصلهم يارب حر نارِ..*
*اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته..*
*جزيتي كل خير عزيزتي موني..*
*طرح مؤثر وراائع في ذاته..*
*الله يعطيكـِ الف عااافيه..*
*دمت بعين المولى..*

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام على الحسين و على علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاااب الحسييين*


*السلام عليييك يا قمر بني هاااشم يا أبا الفضل العباااااس ...*


*شاكرة لما قدمتي من طرح راااائع غاليتي موني*

*الله يعطيييييك العاافية*

*في ميزااااان حسناااااااتك*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..

واعباساه واسيداه...
السلام على قطيع الكفوف ..السلام على مفضوخ الهامةِ بعمود.....

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين وعلى أخ الحسين وعلى أخت الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ...


السلام على ابن الزهراء وعزيزها.......عليك مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.......

أخية ..بهذه المُناسبة اسمحي لي أن اطبع هنا شيئاً مما أحفظ بذاكرتي...


الزهراء تقول في حق أبا الفضل..

العباس عندي مثل واحد من أولادي..
وتقطيع كفيه ترى قطع أفادي
باكر بيوم الطامة بمحضر الهادي
أبدي الشكاية لخالقي وارفع الكفين
أشكي كفوفه قبل مشكي ضلوعي
وتقطيع سرجينه ترى سيّل دموعي



غاليتي موني...
جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى ورحم الله والديك على هذا التقديم المفجع الموجع للقلوب....

آجركِ الله وأثابكِ بهذه الرزية العظيمة ...

دعواتي ألّفُ بها قلبك الموالي...


موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ بحق من هو بابٌ للحوائج...
دمتِ بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين.....

ودمتِ للحسين مُناصرة ..

----------


## MOONY

> اللهم صل ع محمد وال محمد .. 
> 
> و عجل فرجهم و العن اعدائهم .. 
> 
> يا الله 
> 
> اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم و الاخره شفاعتهم .. 
> 
> السلام ع قطيع اليدين .. 
> ...




اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك ياأبا الفضل العباس
أشكر لكِ حضوركِ الكريم
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*
> *السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين..*
> *السلام على قمر بني هاشم ابو الفضل العباس  حامل لواء الحسين عليه السلام..*
> *اللهم العن قاتلي ابو الفضل واصلهم يارب حر نارِ..*
> *اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته..*
> *جزيتي كل خير عزيزتي موني..*
> *طرح مؤثر وراائع في ذاته..*
> *الله يعطيكـِ الف عااافيه..*
> *دمت بعين المولى..*




اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك ياأبا الفضل العباس
يعافيكِ شذوي أشكر لكِ تواصلكِ
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *السلام على الحسين و على علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحاااب الحسييين*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليييك يا قمر بني هاااشم يا أبا الفضل العباااااس ...*
> 
> 
> *شاكرة لما قدمتي من طرح راااائع غاليتي موني*
> 
> *الله يعطيييييك العاافية*
> ...




اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك ياأبا الفضل العباس
تسلمين ليلاس على هذا التواجد والرد الكريم
اتعدمت تواصلكِ
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
> 
> 
> واعباساه واسيداه...
> 
> السلام على قطيع الكفوف ..السلام على مفضوخ الهامةِ بعمود.....
> 
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين وعلى أخ الحسين وعلى أخت الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ...
> ...




اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك ياأبا الفضل العباس
أشكر لكِ هذا الحضور الكريم وعلى حرفكِ النير الولائي
دام قلمكِ نبضاً 
تحياتي

----------


## الباسمي

اللهم صل على محمد و عجل فرجهم
واعباسا وامصيبتا
السلام على الحسين
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
يا الله
السلام على قمر هاشم
أبو الفضل العباس

----------


## MOONY

> اللهم صل على محمد و عجل فرجهم
> واعباسا وامصيبتا
> السلام على الحسين
> وعلى علي بن الحسين 
> وعلى أولاد الحسين
> وعلى أصحاب الحسين
> يا الله
> السلام على قمر هاشم
> أبو الفضل العباس




اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك  يأبا الفضل العباس
شاكره لك التواجد 
والرد الكريم
تحياتي

----------


## آحـلى مـلآكـ

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين واللعن 
ظالميهم من الآولين والآخرين 
السلام على المظلووم الغريب االحسين عليه السلام 
وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين عليه السلام 
الله يلعن بني اميه
ومشكورره خيتووو ع المعلومه

----------


## جنى الورود

*تشكري أختي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليك يا صاحب الكفين القطيعة
مثابين ويعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليك ياساقي عطاشى كربلاء 

السلام عليك ياابا الفضل العباس 

تشكري اختي مووني على الموضوع القيم

----------


## أموله

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..واللعن ا**عدائهم يـأإكريم،،
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين..*
*السلام على قمر بني هاشم ابو الفضل العباس  حامل لواء الحسين عليه السلام..ألسلام عليك ياساقي العطاشا، 
لعن الله ضالميك ليوم الدين ... !~
الاهي العنهم اجمعين ،

__
اختي موني ، 
موضوع رائع بمعنه الكلمه ، 
هـأكذأ انتي لاتختاري سوى ـآ المواضيع الجميلهـ ،
تشكـرأتـي لكي عزيزتي ، 
وفي ميزـأن  حسناتك يارب
وآللهي يحشرنا مع اهل البيت بالجنه ياكريم ، 
تحيه ~!!
*

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين..
السلام على قمر بني هاشم ابو الفضل العباس حامل لواء الحسين عليه السلام..
اللهم العن قاتلي ابو الفضل واصلهم يارب حر نارِ..
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته..
جزيتي كل خير عزيزتي موني..
طرح مؤثر وراائع في ذاته..
الله يعطيكـِ الف عااافيه..
دمت بعين المولى..
_

----------

